# liveaquaria...



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i ordered my liverock from them last wednesday and they told me that they'd ship it on monday due to the 2 day shipping (they didn't want my liverock to get backed up). they also said that they'd send me a confirmation letter saying that they shipped along with a tracking number...yet, they haven't. i'm assuming people have had experiences with liveaquaria? any comments? i emailed them again and am waiting for a response.

i mean, i purchased a protein skimmer off of ebay and he gave me a tracking number that same night...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well that stinks. i have heard that they were very good with customer service.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Genin said:


> well that stinks. i have heard that they were very good with customer service.
> [snapback]1066628[/snapback]​


yes they are. they are really great. i have ordered a million things from them (including a ornate bichir that i still have and when he came in he was in excellent condtion) and i have never had one problem. i would recomande them to anyone ordering anyhting to do with fish also would recomande saltwaterfish.com as well. i have had the same experience with reptiledepot.com though but i have heard that they are really good. it took em forever ot ship my frog but when i got em i couldn't of gottena better one.

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have nothing but good things to say about them as well.
Give them a call see whats up.


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

I wouldn't buy liverock off of liveaquaria.com the liverock off there is uncured and is going to arrive with only brown algae on it and not the colors like they say. If you want quality rock and would like to save some money Id suggest buying a percentage of base rock (the white rock that used to be live rock) and the rest buy actual cured live rock. The live rock will eventually take over the baserock and it will look a lot nicer than buying the dead rock off live aquaria.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well hyphen i ordered a stand for a nano cube off of them today and they immediately e-mailed me and sent me the invoice and whatnot, so they are ok with me so far.

i hope you read into that because then you'd realize the battle is not over. i have ordered the nano cube as well and now you will feel the sting of my nano blade once it is set up







!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> well hyphen i ordered a stand for a nano cube off of them today and they immediately e-mailed me and sent me the invoice and whatnot, so they are ok with me so far.
> 
> i hope you read into that because then you'd realize the battle is not over. i have ordered the nano cube as well and now you will feel the sting of my nano blade once it is set up
> 
> ...


*puts on his mask and prepares for sabotage*

*beastie boys - 'sabotage' starts playing*

haha, in seriousness though, they sent me a shipment letter saying it left today. which is bullshit because i'm going to be at school taking a final and people might not be here to pick it up. drop off time is approximately 4:30pm, i hope i can get here in time.

also, my skimmer will be coming in on monday...not sure if i'll be here for that either.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well they even say on their site that they have a "leave on doorstep" policy. it will be waiting for you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> well they even say on their site that they have a "leave on doorstep" policy. it will be waiting for you.
> [snapback]1067737[/snapback]​


i live in an apartment complex :/


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i've ordered from them lots of times, never had a problem


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

did it arrive safely?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> did it arrive safely?
> [snapback]1068855[/snapback]​


it's supposed to be coming in tomorrow afternoon. it SHOULD have been here today, so that i could pick it up. my step-mom should be here though.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Good luck with the rocks. Hope they turn out better than mines. My rocks didn't make the trip, everything turned out dead. I should have chosen 2 day air


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Good luck hyphen. I know you were a responsible FW keeper, Im sure you will be great with SW aswell.

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

vanz said:


> Good luck with the rocks. Hope they turn out better than mines. My rocks didn't make the trip, everything turned out dead. I should have chosen 2 day air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't 2-day air the LOWEST possible option? if it wasn't when you bought it, then they must've changed that for this reason.



DannyBoy17 said:


> Good luck hyphen. I know you were a responsible FW keeper, Im sure you will be great with SW aswell.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1069258[/snapback]​


thanks







i'll be starting a new thread with photos once everything comes in.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh, I didn't order from liveaquaria. I apologize for the confusion, I was just saying that I should have requested 2 day air from the place that I ordered it from....but since they have to be cured anyway....it doesn't matter. I'm looking forward to see new life grow on my rocks.


----------

